# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Pijn aan de maag

## mauric

Bij innamen van het medicijn tegen cholesterol(ciprofibrate-mylan) heb ik veel last van maagpijn. Het is net of er een steen op mijn maag ligt,alhoewel ik het medicijn bij het eten inneem Wat kan hier de oorzaak van zijn.

----------


## Sefi

Heb je de bijsluiter gelezen? Misschien is het een bekende bijwerking. 
Het zou kunnen dat het na een paar dagen over moet gaan, maar het kan ook dat je niet tegen dit medicijn kunt en dat je om een andere moet vragen.
Je kunt het beste contact opnemen met je huisarts.

----------


## mauric

Heb de bijsluiter gelezen en die vermeld dat er mogelijk maagkrampen kunnen van komen. Ik ga een afspraak maken met de arts,en horen of ik andere medicijnen moet nemen. Mogelijk kan een maag beschermer oom helpen. In ieder geval bedankt. Mauric

----------


## mauric

Allo Sefi, Ik ben deze morgen morgen nog bij mijn arts geweest,om een maag beschermer te vragen. Ook heb ik gevraagd of iemand van 16 jaar dat ook mag nemen.Volgens mijn arts staat er geen leeftijd op het nemen van maagbeschermers,en mag iedereen dat nemen. Wel heeft hij daar bij gezegd,men mag dat maar zes dagen nemen. Waneer de pijn dan nog voorkomt,is men beter dat men dan naar een maag en darm specialist ga. Maag beschermers zijn geen medicijnen,en hebben geen neven werkingen. U kunt het maar proberen hé. Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk helpen de maagbesschermers!
Sterkte!!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Ook heb ik gevraagd of iemand van 16 jaar dat ook mag nemen.Volgens mijn arts staat er geen leeftijd op het nemen van maagbeschermers,en mag iedereen dat nemen. Wel heeft hij daar bij gezegd,men mag dat maar zes dagen nemen. Waneer de pijn dan nog voorkomt,is men beter dat men dan naar een maag en darm specialist ga. Maag beschermers zijn geen medicijnen,en hebben geen neven werkingen. U kunt het maar proberen hé. Groetjes


Hey hoi, 

Werken de maagbeschermers een beetje? Hopelijk wel! Maar jou huisarts zegt dat iemand van 16 het ook mag innemen? Wat raar, want volgens mijn huisarts mag ik het niet hebben....... Maar nu heb ik afgelopen week de huisarts gebeld en gezegt dat ik aldoor heel erg misselijk ben, en vrees dat het van die diclofenac komt maar goed, nu heb ik medicijnen voor misselijkheid en hopelijk krijg ik straks dan ook een maagbeschermer!

Suc666 he, Hopelijk helpen die maagbeschemers bij je.

Liefs,

----------


## mauric

Allo

Heb zaterdag,zondag en vandaag maagbeschermers gebruikt,en ze werken. Zaterdag was het al beter,en vandaag voel ik niets meer. Ik denk dat uw arts ze niet wil geven,omdat er in Nederland een wet staat,dat de adviseur van uw ziekenfons het moet goedkeuren. Ik ben belg,maar woon in Frankrijk,voor mijn werk. Hier heeft men een ziekteverzekering,en men kan daar ook een bijkomende verzekering bijnemen. Als men dan medicijnen nodig heeft,die het ziekenfons niet terug betaald,dan betaald de bijkomende alles. In Belgie moet men ook eerst naar de adviseur. De maagbeschermer die ik heb gekregen zijn, LANSOR,ofwel kan het ook zijn dat men genetische geeft, en dat zijn dan LANSOPRAZOLE MYLAN. Hoop dat uw arts ze wil geven,want ge gaat U stukken beter voelen. Groetjes

----------

